# ADGA Identification Certificate in Place of Scrapies Tag?



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I have a buckling who will be wethered and kept as a pet and I am looking into getting him Identified with the ADGA if I can use the tattoo and certificate instead of the tag. I have seen way to many goats, and had way to many goats rip out their tags. 

Can an ADGA Identification Certificate along with the herd tattoos be used in place of a USDA Scrapie tag? 

If I can then I'll probably get him identified but if I will still have to tag him I really don't see the point in it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I know it does for does but I didnt think ADGA had a program for registering wethers.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

It is a certificate of identification. It isn't actually registering or recording them.



> The Certificate of Identification is for any goat which the owner does not want or require a registration paper to track lineage. This could be for an animal that either cannot be registered in an ADGA herd book, you don't want a registration certificate for the animal or is a wether. There is a different application that must be completed.


^ From the ADGA Website


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would find out if that is acceptable at your shows. I know in Ohio around me you can do that.


----------



## SugarBush Farms (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm more wondering as to the USDA Scrapie certification program. We are members of it(not the one with herd separation and that. Just the one where you get a premises number) We have a bunch of tags but they are ear tags the big plastic ones that can't be used in the tail easily(or at all) And we'd have to order the metal ones.

Michigan is not a Scrapie free state so all goats and sheep that are traveling or for sale need to have them.

The MDARD website lists these options for ID:


> USDA Official Scrapie Tag, tagged in either ear.
> OR
> 
> USDA Official Scrapie Tag number tattoed in the ear or flank. If tattooed, the end of the Scrapie tag should be cut off so it cannot be reused. The cut Scrapie tag must be carried with the animal whenever it is moved.
> ...


My main question is do you think that the Identification papers and tattoos would count in the same realm of registrations papers?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yes as long as you tell the scrapies program your ADGA tattoo and tell them you want that to be associated with your scrapies number.  I had to do that and walla everything was good for the sale of goats to the MD Zoo


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

You can also tattoo him with your Scrapies number and certify him with that tattoo. Since the certificate gives him ID it's fine either way.


----------

